# Youtube of Kevins World Cup Match



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Here is a link to Kevin Tataryns world cup match:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG2XSDbhYjs


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

very cool, but who was the guy behinf the musicukey:

on a serious note, as someone who has a tendincy to choke at biger shoots, Kevin what is going through you head? I can t imaging the pressue Hell I find it bad enough at provincals, and at nationals

Reed


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It'd be neat to be at a shoot with that much coverage.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

great match!!! well done Kevin!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow, great match, very entertaining, congrats on getting to the show and getting the medal!! very cool...cheers


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Wow*

WOW coverage like that could make archery a spectator sport like tennis ..Off course betting and all the bling shirts hats etc etc lol pretty friggin cool coverage way to go kevin kept a smile on the whole round well done there ....made us all proud.....


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

:shade:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

to many eyes...

i would have choked, collapsed and put one right through that score clock...

good on you Kevin! goood shooting!


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Hey thanks guys. 

To be honest I do not remember a single thing in that match. All i knew was that i needed to shoot the best arrows that i could and everything else is out of my control. At the end of the match I didnt even know what score we were tied at. The score didnt matter, all i could do is shoot 1 arrow at a time, making the best shot i could.

Once you get to that level of competition archery is 100% a mental game. 

Dont forget about our team match, Kevin E and Dietmar shot really well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btWA5hVpNiQ


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Great shooting :thumb: Awesome to watch... Would love to be there someday :smile:


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

What distance is that?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Great shooting KevinT and thanks for the link to the team match. Now I know what you meant when you mentioned the mailman. Kevin E definitely delivered in that match!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats guys!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow great shooting once again guys!!!


----------

